# Overheating Noob!!!



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got a 2006 Kawi Brute 750. Has an HMF swamp, full snorks, and a jet kit. No lift or tires yet. 
I've had it about 2 weeks, been riding it pretty hard not much mud at all. Went riding some gas lines today and about 2 hours in my thermo heat indicator on the LCD started blinking, and the vent line on the reservoir was overflowing with fluid. There was no mud in the rad, and all of the lines are in tact and none are leaking. 
Also the reservoir apeared to be slap full during the overheat, when i got home it was a little below half full. 
Also noticed that the fan would not come on and stay on, it is not clogged up and there are no sticks or debris hanging it up, but i cant seem to find the problem! 
Also sorry i this is my 1st post, but i couldnt seem to find the exact problem i was having


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Check the outside edges of the radiator. Wash the front and back side of the rad


----------



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

I did its all clean, I'm more concerned about the fan, I think I'm gna throw a switch on it and see how it goes!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

You'll never regret the switch to err... The switch? Lol






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Fan relay or fan is going bad. Start with taking the fan relay out and put a fuse in its place.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

sounds like that pesky relay to me too.. i think everyone i know just puts a fuse inline


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Fan relay or fan is going bad. Start with taking the fan relay out and put a fuse in its place.


Agreed. But maybe its failing for a reason...maybe...the motor is pulling too many amps and the breaker keeps tripping in and out. Better check the amp load and see. If its normal, then replace the breaker with a fuse.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Could be the fan it's self , my last ride mine was acting funny , well a little after dark I ended up with this .


----------



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok link to a how to with the inline fuse? Also if I install a switch and it decides to start acting "normal" again will the fan still turn on and off "automagically"?


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

MakingSumXs said:


> Ok link to a how to with the inline fuse? Also if I install a switch and it decides to start acting "normal" again will the fan still turn on and off "automagically"?


yes your fan will work on its own


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

This should get you everything you need. This will cover the breaker replacement and there is a link for how to do the switch for each type of brute.

 How to: Replace fan breaker with fuse - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok last question, does any1 ride with there fan on all the time? Would you think it would hurt the fan to do so?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I do. No it doesn't hurt it. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have mine on a toggle, but otherwise if the key is on the fan is on. Runs constantly and from what I can tell the bike runs about ten degrees cooler on average. Still using the stock fan with no issues.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

my fan is on a toggle and it only comes on with the toggle but i crank my bike cut the fan on and it stays on the entire time im riding i would cut it off when it goes underwater m=but my rad. is relocated so mine never goes under lol


----------



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

What are the chances that a High Lifter triple flow rad with just solve all my problems?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

If you put the HL rad in the stock location, you won't solve your problem. It too will get clogged with mud and you will have issues. The mods mentioned in this thread are proven to work, and are cheap. The HL rad is neither of those things. Feel free to spend your money any way you want, I am simply stating the facts as I know them.


----------



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

well i was planning on a rack relocation, will the new rad fit the highlifter relocation kit? Also how do you think the overall heat will decrease with the two?


----------



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

Cleaned the rad with Mag wheel cleaner today, replaced the breaker with waterproof fuse and installed a toggle switch on the fan today. Also ordered 14" diesels, high lifter rad relocation kit, and a new filter. Will be doing the catch can mod this weekend hopefully


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

if the fan is bad dnt but the over priced oem one. jus go to your local parts store and get a 10in universal or order one of ebay. i gt 2 off of ebay for about 60 shipped to my house. the fans i gt pull 1550 cfm wich is alot more than stock

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

Nah the fan is blowing hard and smooth now(that's what she said?) anyways I plan on adding a mechanical water temp gauge soon when I put the catch can on.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

MakingSumXs said:


> Cleaned the rad with Mag wheel cleaner today, replaced the breaker with waterproof fuse and installed a toggle switch on the fan today. Also ordered 14" diesels, high lifter rad relocation kit, and a new filter. Will be doing the catch can mod this weekend hopefully


Did this fix your overheating problem cause mine is overheating pretty bad also, I did all of this as well just have not had time to ride it since.


----------



## MakingSumXs (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea so far so good. Haven't rode on a super hot day yet but it's doing good.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks, I hope this fixes the issues for the both of us


----------

